# 574 visa Dependents go out Oz if main hoder has 9 month oversea field trip?



## AnhNguyen (Nov 13, 2011)

I hold a visa 574 (I am PhD student in Perth). As my natural study I need to come to Vietnam more than 6 months for my field work then come back Australia for continuing study. My wife and my children are my dependents. I am keen to know that if them have to come back Vietnam with me or not. My children are studying in goverment schools and my wife has a job, if they have to come back Vietnam for this time it will break their study and job. If any one have any I dear or have read a document a bout this issue please consult me. I am very appreciated to know any idea of your. Thank you very much


----------

